# help! 4k which is better my 55ju6400f or TCL 55S405



## dreadknot (Jun 9, 2017)

IM LOOKING TO UPGRADE FROM MY SAMSUNG 55ju6400f 4K AND I LIKE WHAT IV SEEN AN READ 

ABOUT THE TCL - 55" Class (54.6" Diag.) - LED - 2160p - Smart - 4K Ultra 55S405

AN I TRIED TO COMPERE THEM ON

www.rtings.com

AN COULDN'T REALLY GET ALL THE DETAILS I NEEDED

BUT WHAT I DID I LIKED SO DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THE TCL - 55"Model: 55S405

IS A DECENT STEP UP FROM MY CURRENT SCREEN ESPECIALLY IN BRIGHTNESS :nerd2::nerd2:

MY MAX BUDGET IS 450$ 

PLEASE ADVISE THANKS


----------

